# Rockler Dovetail Jig



## RumRunnerGuy (Dec 1, 2016)

Newer wood worker here. As I've been learning I've been adding to my collection of tools. I picked up an older New in box Rockler Dovetail Jig off of Craigslist. Being clumsy I must have dropped something on the template and broke it. Drove down to my local Rockler to purchase a new template. Unfortunately the jig is older and no longer serviced. I tried going directly to Rockler, and even asked to purchase the new "quick change" arms that go on the jig and buy all of the templates. No luck... 

So before I make a new template myself, does anyone know of another brand that's templates would fit the older Rockler jigs?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm about to sell my Rockler jig at a public yard sale. New, in box, undropped. After watching a demo by someone who owned one and watching them struggle with it's unintuitive setup, I went with a Sommerfeld Katey Jig. This is the new type which I find much easier to use. You place the wood in, move the jig around the bit in the table. Safer too. There are a couple of other brands with the same setup. Leigh makes both a 12 and a 24 inch version. They are not cheap, the 24 inch going for near $500 new. Don't know if you'll find any used, their users seem VERY happy with them. I didn't need the large size, and I really like Sommerfeld tools. 

Here are two videos of the Katey Jig where Marc Sommerfeld shows how to use it. He's a former cabinet maker and his technique is really good and worth watching. It's in 2 parts. The Leigh is used in a similar way. 

BTW, the 12 inch Sommerfeld jig is $240, Sommerfeld's New Dovetail Jig

PART 1 of 2





PART 2 of 2





As mentioned elsewhere, Leigh has videos on YouTube. I posted Marc's videos because they are very direct and I have learned a lot from them.


----------

